
Monte Carlo Methods for the Game Kingdomino - mzl
https://zayenz.se/blog/post/kingdomino-cig2018-paper/
======
ArtWomb
Thanks for introducing me to Kingdomino. I like the concept of using domino-
style "digit-matching". To create a turn based "area capture" strategy game ;)

~~~
gmiller123456
It won the "Spiel des Jahres" (Game of the Year) in 2017. If you liked it,
odds are you will like many of the others [1]. The criteria are loosely that
it's a family friendly, easy to learn, short (15-20 min) game. They have added
a "Connoisseur" and "Childrens" category in recent years for more
complex/simpler games. If you enjoy board games, it's worth a look.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiel_des_Jahres](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiel_des_Jahres)

------
koblas
Great article, have to wonder if somebody should great a version of alpha go
zero as a "control". Then compare the level of effort in implementation and
results.

~~~
mzl
Thanks!

It would really be interesting to see how AlphaZero style game play would work
out. In particular, the very wide branching factor (when accounting for
stochasticity) and relatively shallow game tree might change the
characteristics noticeably.

One thing that might be hard is to construct a reasonable game state
representation for the neural network that is efficient for learning.

~~~
koblas
That's why it would be a fun comparison!

